# Bersa Thunder .380 - Bringing it to the Range



## odel0022 (Feb 22, 2013)

My wife is looking to purchase her first handgun. She plans on using it as a bedside gun and also as a hobby gun as we will be going to the shooting range monthly. We went to our local GanderMountain and put her hands on a Bersa Thunder 380. She loved the rubberized grips and the feel in her hand. She is sensitive to recoil so we are opting to go for a .380 over a 9mm. When she stated she planned to be bringing this to the range to shoot it montlhy, the sales person recommended against it as the Bersa Thunder series isn't meant to be shot often. Any thoughts on this?

Thanks!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

wow
i doubt that
if anything don't use hot hollow points much - keep those loaded in the gun for SD
but at the range use FMJ

did she have any trouble racking the slide?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am always suspicious of the tales of gun salespeople and stockbrokers.

I've never owned a Bersa.
Nevertheless, I think that the sales person had some other agenda. Maybe they were almost out of Bersas, but overstocked with Tauruses.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I shot mine for the first time today and ran 150 rounds thru it with no problems. Very little recoil. Just a lil bit above that of a .22. But I will say, the gun drives back into your palm when shooting, but its nothing major or uncomfortable. I shot target ammo and round nose with no issues. I use Hornady Critical Defense for home/self defense though.


----------



## odel0022 (Feb 22, 2013)

hideit said:


> wow
> i doubt that
> if anything don't use hot hollow points much - keep those loaded in the gun for SD
> but at the range use FMJ
> ...


She had no trouble with racking the slide...


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

What does that idiot at the gunstore mean, not meant to be shot often, sheesh. Go ahead and shoot the heck out of it, it will stand up. They're very well made guns. I know of a friends kids that have put thousands of rounds through theirs.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

odel0022 said:


> My wife is looking to purchase her first handgun. She plans on using it as a bedside gun and also as a hobby gun as we will be going to the shooting range monthly. We went to our local GanderMountain and put her hands on a Bersa Thunder 380. She loved the rubberized grips and the feel in her hand. She is sensitive to recoil so we are opting to go for a .380 over a 9mm. When she stated she planned to be bringing this to the range to shoot it montlhy, the sales person recommended against it as the Bersa Thunder series isn't meant to be shot often. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks!


This will not be the last Gander Mountain "sales associate" you meet who doesn't know what he's talking about. I go to my local range at least weekly and have had the chance to put in excess of 1000 rds through a Bersa Thunder Combat in one month. The pistol's holding up so well I bought another one, a Duotone CT yesterday. The pistol was made for shooting - enjoy it!


----------



## COLT3374 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yup, stand up awesome little pistol and very accurate, I've had mine since 2008..Love it. Bought the wrap around grips, another mag and an extra slide in Satin Very cool.


----------



## Stonge1812 (Aug 26, 2012)

I own three Bersa Thunders, 380, 32 and 22 amongst my collection of hanguns; all three of them have put 100's of rounds ( the 380 is in the thousands) down range without problem. They are built upon a design platform that is both robust and functional. I have no problem with the 380 and 32 being in my roster of CCW pistols, they are slim, handle recoil well and are very accurate. Highly recommended!


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have 2 Bersas, a T380, and a T22. Both have WAAAY too many rounds through them to count, with no problems at all.
I do not go to Gander for the very situation you bring up; clueless people trying to give advice on things they obviously have no clue on!
If I want information I will go to my LGS and speak with the guys there. At least if they do not know they will get me someone else there who does. I am always skeptical of someone who seems to have all the answers!!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*I hafta chuckle,,,*



> the sales person recommended against it as the Bersa Thunder series isn't meant to be shot often. Any thoughts on this?


Honestly, my first thought is,,,
How does the salesperson know this?

The answer is,,,
He (or she) doesn't!

That's just a gun-shop sales line.

I buy ammo by the 1,000 count,,,
I'm well over 2,000 rounds through my Thunder 380.

No problems with it at all.

Aarond

.


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

If the are so unreliable, makes you wonder why Bersa gives a life-time warranty to the original owner.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

odel0022 said:


> My wife is looking to purchase her first handgun. She plans on using it as a bedside gun and also as a hobby gun as we will be going to the shooting range monthly. We went to our local GanderMountain and put her hands on a Bersa Thunder 380. She loved the rubberized grips and the feel in her hand. She is sensitive to recoil so we are opting to go for a .380 over a 9mm. When she stated she planned to be bringing this to the range to shoot it montlhy, the sales person recommended against it as the Bersa Thunder series isn't meant to be shot often. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Thanks!


Well, if your local GM is like the local one around me, then the gun counter guys are a bunch of fast-talking "bro ho" types who got most of their gun knowledge from the video game Call of Duty. Seriously, did I ever think that the Bersas I owned would outlast one of my Berettas or maybe a Glock? No, but for the money they are well made and will serve you well under what most of us would consider "normal" use. JMHO.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Don't shoot a Bersa often? I can't shoot mine enough!


----------

